# Xingu??



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

This is the fish I just got as a gold xingu. After looking at it, its a bit too elongated and the pattern is a bit different from the xingus ive seen. Lemme know what you guys think. I sure hope its a xingu..http://community.webshots.com/album/87891278BDOPdr


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

looks like a regular old black to me, not a xingu. What size is it since it still has spots?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

its 6 inches.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks somewhat like my Xingu, but the head slopes more than mine, and a different pattern

Here's my 5-6" Xingu


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Xingu's!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to piranha species ID_


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Honda99_300ex Posted on Aug 29 2003, 06:21 AM
> Looks somewhat like my Xingu, but the head slopes more than mine, and a different pattern
> 
> Here's my 5-6" Xingu


 Based on your photograph, it is because the dorsum is not full.



> Kain Posted on Aug 29 2003, 05:49 AM
> This is the fish I just got as a gold xingu. After looking at it, its a bit too elongated and the pattern is a bit different from the xingus ive seen. Lemme know what you guys think. I sure hope its a xingu..


Nothing unusual.......it appears to be Xingu rhombeus.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanx Frank. I finally got a xingy after all these months lol but Im selling him tonight so I can get the diamond


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

By the way Frank...What is a dorsum? And what does it mean by not full


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce p/u Kain.. eyes look wicked!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks bro. This guy is very nice. The lower jaw on this guy is crazy with two fangs starting to show.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kain Posted on Aug 29 2003, 09:46 PM
> By the way Frank...What is a dorsum? And what does it mean by not full


 Note the arrow. This area should be full, not dipped in (convex).


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

OooOh. Thnx again Frank. I learn something new every time :smile:


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Mean looking fish kain
















kane


----------

